
Goodmail secures $20M for certified email - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/21/goodmail-secures-20m-for-certified-email/
======
crabapple
astoundingly i have met people who are stupid enough to use this service,
which is curiously expensive

christ folks, if you just want to whitelist all your contacts, go to
fastmail.fm and edit a sieve script

